# Accurate Reels & Casting



## moduspi (Jul 16, 2005)

Anyone have any experience casting any of the smaller Accurate Reels? Ever heard of anyone magging them?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The small accurates are on my wish list of reels to try and mag . I have yet to hear any one else do one . IMHO the biggest hurdle to overcome is the twin drag system . How do you get a magnet in there that doesn't rub against the drag plate . Does any one know if the pricing on the factory reel is more now that they have added the casting control (which is nothing more than a friction brake against the left hand drag plate) .


----------



## moduspi (Jul 16, 2005)

conman - it does not increase the price according to the local shops here in socal. local shop owner tells me all the newest models have the "Accucast" installed as standard. Upgrade kits for previous reels are around $95 according to last post i saw about it.

i think they're so expensive that it's hard to find anyone else that's using them in the surf or for distance. i wonder if the freespool is similar to the avet sx? or if it's as easy to take apart as the avets?

i'm having a hard time deciding between an avet mxl and an accuarte 870xm. both are a step up from the smallest size but i like the option of being able to do some limited boat fishing with it in mexico.

the nice thing about the 2 speed avet is the clicker is silent. the single speeds are rather loud. and why i am still considering the accurates - they are very quiet. the boat guys don't seem to mind it. but traveling down to the beach to go fishing for what i always answer is "peace of mind" - listening to that clicker on every retrieve would drive me out of my mind.

the other thing i like about the accurate is the ergonomic handle design. the balance and wrist/elbow angle of their knob type handle feels like comfort to my tendonitis(sp?) in my elbow. i fish long and hard and have terrible elbow pain from repetitive reeling. I can't even use a hand power tool for any length of time before it flairs up.

I also hate to admit i like it's design. it's just a beautiful reel. but beauty doesn't catch fish.

it's to bad niether of these companies seems to capitalize on the casting ability of their reels. avet seems to have gained an avid following of distance casters that are comparing the sx to some of the all time leaders in that field.

i'm going to purchase one or the other this week. as i have a trip planned to baja for a week of panga and surf fishing the middle of august. i want to get some cast time in before going. i bought a new calstar 900m to throw from the beach and be able to boat fish with. so i'll be mating the reel with the calstar.


----------



## moduspi (Jul 16, 2005)

be sure to check if you purchase one - most of the models in the store don't have the accucast cast control installed in them. and online i noticed only cabelas offering all their accurate reels clearly coming with the accucast installed.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

What avidAvet following of distance casters? Without magging it's best used for pitching not casting. Yes, the spool is lightweight, but it's not castable without crippling it's incredable freespool. Noboby that I know uses them for distance, fishing is another matter. With a good setup(mag) they are great for fishing, that is ,with a counterbalanced handle on it. On the otherhand Accurates cannot be magged in their present configuration, with dual drags, too bad. If they had some other type of spool control besides drag friction they'd be a great surf reel.
caster


----------



## bttrthanandrew (Jun 2, 2005)

*accurate*

ive got a 270 boss magnum that i originally bought for casting but i never got around to puttin mags in it so i put it on a trolling rod, id imagine it would be awesome if you could control it.


----------



## bttrthanandrew (Jun 2, 2005)

*hatterasjack*

i talked to ryan at hatterasjack and he said he can put mags in an accurate 270 so im assuming he can do that to any of em.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Please see my question re: Accurate on this forum. It pertains to Accurate conversions of Penn reels.


----------

